# Solved: W2008 iSCSI volume binding & service dependency?



## garyfritz (May 15, 2006)

I'm trying to move some documentation from a W2003 base to W2008R2. The docs talk about using the iSCSI Initiator to connect to a SAN.

In W2003 it tells you to "bind a volume" to the iSCSI initiator. This appears to be an operation to make sure all bound volumes are up and connected before the iSCSI service reports it's "ready." I can't find ANYthing like this for W2008R2, except "iscsicli BindPersistentVolumes".

In W2003 it told how to set up service dependencies, so services that relied on the mounted volumes wouldn't try to start until the iSCSI initiator service was ready. It used the "sc" (service configuration) command to do this. Once again, in W2008R2 this doesn't seem to exist. The sc command does something else now.

I've searched microsoft.com & elsewhere but I can't find anything about these operations. Are they still necessary in W2008R2? (If not, why not?) If so, how do I do it?

Thanks for any pointers!
Gary


----------



## garyfritz (May 15, 2006)

Found it --

Volumes and Devices tab, Auto Configure button performs the "bind volume" operation in W2008R2.

"sc" does indeed exist, it just gets shadowed by the "sc cmdlet" in PowerShell.


----------

